# 2010 US Open Hanmadang



## miguksaram (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all.  I hope everyone has been doing well.  The site for the 2010 US Open Hanmadang is up and running, https://www.usopentaekwondo.com/  For those who are thinking of attending I would like to ask a favor.  Could you go to the site and start on your registration process ( you don't have to check out and pay) and let me know your thoughts on site itself, such as is it user friendly or confusing, etc.  I would appreciate it.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry cannot get to it this is what my sytem is telling me.

*

The security certificate presented by this website was issued for a different website's address.


Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. *


----------



## wade (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is it being held and is there a schedule of events posted yet?


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 10, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Sorry cannot get to it this is what my sytem is telling me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
me too, but if you click the second option, proceed (not recommended) it lets you in but flags the page with RED borders saying it isnt safe.


----------



## Master K (Mar 11, 2010)

A couple of questions:

1.  Where is it located this year?

2.  What are the dates for it this year?

As everyone has cited already there is a problem with your security certificate.


----------



## Master K (Mar 18, 2010)

I finally found the dates for this event.  The info is as follows:

*2010 U.S. OPEN HANMADANG*​ *July 23-25, 2010*​ *Chicago, IL*​ *Harper College*​ *1200 West Algonquin Road*​ *Palatine, IL 60067-7398
*​ ​


----------

